# Anyone ever bleach stretch marks?



## passionflower11 (Aug 14, 2012)

I know this isn't a facial skin care question, but it's skin care nonetheless. 

I'm a very fair, pale Irish girl who recently gained a lot of weight and is not quickly losing it.  The result?  Stretch marks--some that range from pink to dark red.

I hate them, and I heard about using Hydroquinone to bleach them away. 

Has anybody ever done this, and if so, is there a particular brand or formula you'd recommend?  I want these out of my life for good!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2012)

You're in the correct forum. Bleaching stretchmarks may not work because the skin is stretched and essentially bruised as the skin is torn apart. The only thing that can help is time.


----------



## ganbatte (Aug 17, 2012)

bleaching stretch marks wont work coz bleaching makes dark skin looks a bit fairer and stretch marks are orange red in color


----------



## umeshsharma723 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bleaching the stretch marks is not the better option. The best option is that you apply some stretch mark cream and would be much better if it is natural like stretch mark cream from revitoldirec.


----------



## Permanentmakeup (Aug 17, 2012)

I think you have too consult with some skin specialist rather than doing experiment by self.... I have found this link very useful i want to share this with you and hope fully you will get some suggestions http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Stretch-Marks


----------



## patsluv (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree bleaching is not the answer. There are many stretch marks creams on the market. You can do a search to find a good one. Rosehip oil or emu oil will also help reduce the marks.


----------



## anastasiaguss (Oct 23, 2017)

For stretch marks I would recommend to apply daily Dermal_MD serum for stretch marks, this will help you to reduce and eventually fade stretch marks and other skin imperfections.


----------

